# Sensor Infrarrojo del Mouse y Emisor



## lapacho (Ago 12, 2007)

Hola gente,

dando vueltas un poco por ahi, encontre que el sensor infrarrojo del mouse, tiene el siguiente pinout:

   ___
  |      |
  |      |
  |      |
  |      | 
  |___|
  |  |  |
  C E  C

Donde E es el emisor y C son los colectores. Y luego el Led Emisor (el transparente) es el que dispara el haz de luz hacia el emisor.

La pregunta del millón es: ¿Cómo recupero ambos componentes para hacer un sensor del estilo que tiene el mouse?

Probé el sensor con una resistencia y +5v y anda al pelo. Con un tester conecto el Emisor a un colector y puedo comprobar como poniendole una linterna o alguna luz, la resistencia varía. PERO, lo que no pude lograr es utilizar el Led Emisor.

Lo que quiero hacer es EXACTAMENTE lo mismo que hace el mouse, pero en una placa aparte, y SOLO requiere eso. Debe ser lo mas pequeña posible, por eso utilizo esos dos componentes. ¿Cómo conecto el Led Emisor del mouse para que Emita Luz? O bien, ¿como conecto ambos para hacer un sensor que detecte cuando se cortó el haz de luz que une receptor con emisor y luego encienda un led?

Se como conectar leds, pero por alguna extraña razon cuando pongo el led infrarrojo enfrente del sensor la resistencia no varía.

Gracias


----------



## lapacho (Ago 14, 2007)

solucionado. En realidad siempre anduvo, lo que pasa que es minimo el voltage


----------



## rucc666 (Abr 16, 2009)

lapacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente,
> 
> dando vueltas un poco por ahi, encontre que el sensor infrarrojo del mouse, tiene el siguiente pinout:
> 
> ...







Pudiste hacerlo ? yo quiero hacer una pantalla tactil si pudiste hacerlo te agradeceria de un plano o tu ayuda desde ya mucahs gracias !


----------



## Guest (Abr 21, 2009)

rucc666 dijo:
			
		

> lapacho dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si quieres hacer una pantalla tactil: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about31468.html

P.D.: Que mania tiene la gente de hacer esquematicos ASCI, no se entiende nada.


----------



## rucc666 (Abr 23, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> rucc666 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hola Hemp dese ya gracais por la respuesta  tan pronta ..

tengo echo una pantalal tactil con wiimote pero queria hacer algo mas ( sofisticado ) 
algo haci..

http://wappy.ws/convierte-tu-monitor-en-pantalla-tactil.html

http://www.redferret.net/?p=11976

sinceramente si lo pudiese comprar de seguro l otendria porque mi tabajo es diseñador gafico pero esta en euros soy de argentina y verdaderamente es muy caro .. y queria ver si se podia llegar a convertir un mouse inalambrico en dicha pantalla poniendo los leds infrarojos al costado de un vidrio por ejemplo logrando hacer que al tocar el vidio con un led ifrarojo llegar amover el mouse sinceramente creo que es inventar la polvora .. y ya esta inventada pero bueno estaba tratando de hacerlo ya que es caro ....

desde ya muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta muy agradecido 


un saludo grande

Rucc


----------



## Guest (Abr 25, 2009)

rucc666 dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Revisa los links que hay dentro del tema que te enlaze. Hacerlo con un lapiz lo veo MUY costoso, por 150€ que te cuesta ya echo no se si merece, de todas formas, una membrana tactil sale por unos 100€, con la que puedes usar cualquier lapiz o incluso el dedo.
Mirate esto: http://www.elotouch.com.ar/Productos/Touchscreens/default.asp


----------



## goofardo (May 5, 2009)

buemnas tardes 
me presento
Fernando Vargas por aca
acabo de encontrar su foro y me registre hace media hora
solo queria aportar y a la vez preguntar sobre esto de las pantallas Touch
y encontre este enlace
http://www.magictouch.com/IR_screen_resizable.html
alguien sabe como poder construir algo asi?
para mi lo complicado creo es el controlador usb

gracias por el conocimiento
saludos


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

goofardo dijo:
			
		

> buemnas tardes
> me presento
> Fernando Vargas por aca
> acabo de encontrar su foro y me registre hace media hora
> ...



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about31468.html


----------



## goofardo (May 5, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> goofardo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gracias por la respuesta Hemp
http://tbeta.nuigroup.com/
ese sitio es lo que andaba buscando
gracias mil gracias


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

goofardo dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada hombre, para eso estamos


----------

